

Ask HN: What revenue X has by the time acquired by Y for $Z - tzury

I wonder is there is a list of acquisitions in the start-up industry having the actual revenue a company have had by the time of acquisition.<p>Sure there are many other factors for a company valuation such as TOM, SAM, SOM, talents, and other stuff.<p>It does not have to be acquisition rather valuation, which was made for an investment.<p>What I care about is simple.<p>Being a bootstrap profitable startup, I wonder what is the optimal momentum to approach VCs for series A, assuming the TOM a very huge figure.<p>If there isn't such a list, (I doubt there is), what is the formula for a valuation then? Where should I draw my top-bottom lines?<p>As PG once said on Bloomberg, founders wish they were valuating their own companies, but they don't investors do that, and I wonder, how do they do that, and what shall I accept / reject.
======
ig1
[http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/09/determining-valuation-
multip...](http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/09/determining-valuation-
multiples.html)

~~~
tzury
thank you very much!

